# La Gazza Ladra



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Simple question. Is this production any good?

Upon realising that the woman in the overture is the magpie (should she at least be dressed in b/w), my Regie alarm sounded.  No idea what those tubes are all about.
This could either be brilliant or stupid. Should I commit my to watching this or commit myself _for_ watching this?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Couac Addict said:


> Simple question. Is this production any good?
> 
> Upon realising that the woman in the overture is the magpie (should she at least be dressed in b/w), my Regie alarm sounded.  No idea what those tubes are all about.
> This could either be brilliant or stupid. Should I commit my to watching this or commit myself _for_ watching this?


So you want to experiment with our mental health before risking your own?


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> So you want to experiment with our mental health before risking your own?


But isn't that what _all_ psycho-therapists do?

_"Christianity says man was created from dust. Psycho-therapy reduces him to it."_

- Karl Kraus


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

There is traditional _Gazza_ on DVD, with Ileana Cotrubas.

But it's not one of best Rossini operas anyway, is it? Apart from overture, I can think of maybe two memorable numbers drown in the ocean of generic boredom.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I agree with Aramis. There is nothing really too challenging about this production, but goodness the opera is dull.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Aramis said:


> There is traditional _Gazza_ on DVD, with Ileana Cotrubas.
> 
> But it's not one of best Rossini operas anyway, is it? Apart from overture, I can think of maybe two memorable numbers drown in the ocean of generic boredom.


In fairness, I'm not a great advocate of traditional operas anyway (I do have limits). Mostly because they tend to attract sets and costumes containing a dozen different shades of brown. Best Rossini opera? Hardly. It'd struggle to make the long-list, let alone the short list. I was just wary of this production because I was watching this woman for 12mins before realising that she was the magpie. :lol:

If someone thought it was worth persevering with, I'd stick with it.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I watched it because I bought in Presto Classical's sale, but I will never watch it again.


----------



## Signor Crescendo (May 8, 2014)

OI!

Obviously I watched a very different version of _La Gazza ladra_.

The one that I saw had:


_that_ overture;
the introduzione, with "Là seduto l'amato Giannetto";
Giannetto's cavatina, with "Bravo, bravo. Ma quel piacer";
Pippo's brindisi;
the Podestà's cavatina "Il mio piano è preparato";
the Ninetta / Podestà / Fernando trio (Act I);
the Act I finale;
the Ninetta / Giannetto duetto "Forse un dì conoscete";
"Udrai la sentenza";
the courtroom scene, with the procession of the judges, chorus and quintet;
the Finale II - with the chorus "Infelice, sventurata", Ninetta's prayer "Deh tu reggi in tal momento", and that wonderful bit "Giorgio, Giorgio!"

And you can see it *here*:


----------



## Hesoos (Jun 9, 2012)

For me, la gazza ladra is one of Rossini's best operas.



Aramis said:


> There is traditional _Gazza_ on DVD, with Ileana Cotrubas.
> 
> But it's not one of best Rossini operas anyway, is it? Apart from overture, I can think of maybe two memorable numbers drown in the ocean of generic boredom.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

One for sorrow, two for joy, etc then ten is a bird you must not miss so go see it if you haven't already I say


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

My son has a version of this on CD by a castrato called Marillion


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I like la Gazza ladra, and I have the DVD with Cotrubas which I find delighting. It is traditional, but quite airy...I don't really know haw to describe it, but it is not over crowded with opulent dresses and other heavy decorations.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

This overture is stalking me. Last night it was in the soundtrack to the Sherlock episode we were watching. This morning it was in dance class. Now it is here in this thread! What can a moderately pleasant Italian overture possibly want with me?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I just ordered the DVD:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

mamascarlatti said:


> I agree with Aramis. There is nothing really too challenging about this production, but goodness the opera is dull.


Perfect medicine if you can get enough sleep, put this on and away you go....:lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

We shall see.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

sabrina said:


> I like la Gazza ladra, and I have the DVD with Cotrubas which I find delighting. It is traditional, but quite airy...I don't really know haw to describe it, but it is not over crowded with opulent dresses and other heavy decorations.


I've been watching this one with Cotrubas, and it is a very nice opera.


----------

